# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  الاستاذ هشام حسين ابراهيم

## nehal montaser

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*السيرة الذاتية للاستاذ هشام حسين ابراهيم مؤسس شركة      الاستشارات التسويقية والادارة * *INCOME Marketing*
*ورئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب* 
*المؤهلات العلمية للأستاذ هشام حسين إبراهيم:ـ*
*بكالوريوس تجارة شعبة إدارة الأعمال كلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة ـ مايو 1985م*
*      دبلوم الدراسات العليا في التسويق ـ كلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة ـ مايو 1989م*
*عضوية الجمعيات والهيئات المهنية:ـ*
*عضو الإتحاد الدولي لمعاهد ومراكز بحوث السوق* *AIMRI بانجلترا*
*      عضو الجمعية العربية لإدارة الأعمال*
*      عضو جماعة خريجي الإدارة العليا*
ولو عايزين تعرفوا اكتر عن الاستاذ هشام حسين وشركة الاستشارات القانونية ادخلوا على اليينك ده

*ا**لأستاذ هشام حسين إبراهيم*

----------

